

Free Google Books Ends Downloads - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/03/09/free-google-books-ends-downloads/

======
indubitably
They did recently change the name from "free ebook" to "Free Google ebook."

Google’s hubris is really kind of amazing.

